# BH tie out- how to train?



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm not with a club right now- but I'd like to get my malinois her BH this summer or fall. The OB stuff we have pretty much down. Need to do work on the duration with the long down-stay but I know how to do that.

My question is with the test where a dog is tied out and another dog and handler walk by within a 5 foot distance. Right now, if my dog was alone without me handling I'm pretty sure she'd strain at the end of the leash and bark or at least get up and lunge.

How do people train this? I have places and people I can practice but there is no point in practicing a bad behavior. Is it just an extension of a rock solid down-stay for a dog, like mine, that can be dog-reactive? 

If so, I think we can do that- although it will take time, but I'm curious how others have trained for the traffic portion- especially those who had to work on dog-reactivity.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

As far as I have been told there is nothing that says you can't leave your dog in a sit or down so I also basically train it like a stay. Although my trial knowledge is pretty limited

I have once seen a judge ask the people not to give the dog a command but one person didn't hear this instruction and the judge didn't say anything when he downed his dog.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have always downed mine...if you have a solid down stay, use it....and I don't know if I have ever seen a dog really react to the "strange" dog passing by - they usually are too interested in where their owner has gone...last trial I saw, the judge did the whole temperament test at a popular donut/coffee shop, using the drive through, the highway and the parking lot - took advantage of 2 motorcycles instead of a bicycle rider and the 'group' were mostly strangers to the dogs....so good kind of place to practice!

Lee


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Muskeg said:


> I'm not with a club right now- but I'd like to get my malinois her BH this summer or fall. The OB stuff we have pretty much down. Need to do work on the duration with the long down-stay but I know how to do that.
> 
> My question is with the test where a dog is tied out and another dog and handler walk by within a 5 foot distance. Right now, if my dog was alone without me handling I'm pretty sure she'd strain at the end of the leash and bark or at least get up and lunge.
> 
> ...


 
As with everything else, you need to teach your dog that lunging or barking at another dog is not acceptable behavior. However you decide to do this is up to you, but that is the point of the impartiality test, not to test a down command. The dog can not show dog aggression.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Barking is not always dog aggression-my older dog barks all the time-if she was human she would probably be the person who never shut up-she is good with all dogs-she barked during the temperament test of her bh and passed


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

holland said:


> Barking is not always dog aggression-my older dog barks all the time-if she was human she would probably be the person who never shut up-she is good with all dogs-she barked during the temperament test of her bh and passed


 
Of course I realize that...But barking and lunging will not look good in a impartiality test..... 

From the rule book:


The dog has to stay calm while the handler is gone. He must let the other dog pass by without showing aggressive behavior (e.g., heavy pulling on the leash, continuous barking). At a signal from the judge, the handler picks up the dog.
If it was me, I would train to not show the unwanted behavior away rather than leave it up to someone else's opinion if lunging and barking is agressive or not  could be a expensive lesson.


----------

